# Erscheinen des Dark Rock Pro/Adv. C2



## Do Berek (22. September 2011)

Moin,gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon einen genauen Termin für den Release der C2 Variante  der Dark Rock-Serie?
Fast überall liest man September,aber der ist ja nun schon fast rum und selbst auf der beQuiet Website gibts nichts genaues.
Warte nämlich schon länger drauf,hab bisher gezaudert die C1 zu nehmen wenn doch bald der Nachfolger kommt...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. September 2011)

Der Nachfolger wird noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Wir peilen einen Releasetermin gegen Ende des Jahres bzw Anfang des nächsten Jahres an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger wird noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Wir peilen einen Releasetermin gegen Ende des Jahres bzw Anfang des nächsten Jahres an.


 
Das ist jetzt aber eine herbe Enttäuschung. 
Ich hab damit gerechnet, dass die neuen Modelle passend zu den neuen NTs kommen.


----------

